# Power Query Error when loading to an existing sheet



## cbabin (Mar 22, 2017)

In Power Query, I am unable to Close & Load any query to an existing sheet. The error message reads "Cannot return external data to a macro sheet". I have no problem loading to a new sheet.

I am using Office 365 Personal/Windows 10 and it is up to date. I do not have a hidden Personal Macro workbook and I get this error whether or not the workbook contains any macros. I have Googled and found nothing in on this error. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 25, 2017)

A macro sheet is not the same as a macro enabled workbook. It sounds strange (I guess you know that). What happens if you run the same query in a new workbook?


----------



## cbabin (Mar 25, 2017)

Matt Allington said:


> A macro sheet is not the same as a macro enabled workbook. It sounds strange (I guess you know that). What happens if you run the same query in a new workbook?



Matt,

Thanks so much for your reply. I get the same result (the error message) every time I try to close & load any query to an existing sheet - even a new workbook. My workaround has been to load to a new sheet, then cut & paste back to the original existing sheet. This works, but is kind of a pain.

I do not get the error message on another PC with the same version of Excel and OS. This leads me to believe that there may be some setting on the first PC that is causing this, but I have no clue what it might be.


----------



## Matt Allington (Mar 25, 2017)

Try repairing the install of Office.  There could be something wrong with the install files


----------



## cbabin (Mar 26, 2017)

Ran an Office repair, but no luck - no change.


----------



## Cool blue (Jun 18, 2018)

I have the same problem with Excel 2016 MSO 16.0.4639.1000 32-bit
This looks like some kind of deep legacy bug from excel 4 code.

My work around is to load the table to a new sheet then cut and paste it to where I want it.


----------



## cbabin (Jun 18, 2018)

cbabin said:


> Ran an Office repair, but no luck - no change.



Here's how I (accidentally) solved this problem. When my Office 365 subscription came up for renewal, I opted to do a complete re-install of Office. I had previously tried doing a repair, but this did not work. Uninstalling and reinstalling Office worked. Problem has not happened since.


----------

